#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  >  [Bulat Steel] 龍族據點-人止關

## 火蜥蜴-555

你來到了正在戒嚴的城市 ,  並且知道這里屬於拜占庭管轄的區域 , 城鎮看起來有點經濟蕭條 , 但依然有許多富有的居民停留在此 , 同時也能瞧見城內有許多的難民在此落腳 , 期望當地領主的援助

城外許多旅店及民居都已經廢棄 , 並且城牆多了比平時數倍以上的守軍
門樓上架著一挺屠龍叉 , 正門前也架設許多馬拒


你打算做甚麼?

1.進城上街道轉轉

2.打聽某人的消息

3.借宿

4.和領主會面

5.攻擊警衛

6.只是路過








''''''''''''''''''''

參予回覆的 , 皆有機會加入NPC腳色 , 而主角的位置 , 已經有名額占據了

另外這不是說故事接龍 =w=

----------


## 房兔·蘭陵柳

5.攻擊警衛！（找死！）
555的中世紀風一如既往的恢宏滄桑，
滿地尖木楔莫非是類似鐵蒺藜或者二戰時坦克陷阱一般的存在么
大型弩炮好評！龍頭火銃好評！站崗時打盹好評！（？……）
看盾上的十字樣式，估計是條頓團的吧

----------


## 卡斯特

我會假裝自己只是路過的進城上街道轉轉，順便打聽某人的消息，晚上時借宿某人家，並於隔天去和領主會面，趁機狹持領主，攻擊警衛，殺出一路，並通知先前埋伏的假城門警衛守住城門點火燒了馬拒，讓煙霧瀰漫，使得弓箭手和屠龍叉無法使用，在讓大軍從上方攻入，包圍城市，最後這裡就被我攻陷啦XDDD(???

事後會將城市擴大，將廢棄的房子及旅館都重新翻修，免費贈送給難民們www
(幻想中(遭踹飛~

555畫的超棒的啦!!!!
好有中世紀的味道XDDD
而且每個武器都好帥w
感覺好像是在玩遊戲喔0w0

----------


## 火蜥蜴-555

to 房兔

因為攻擊警衛 , 以防礙公務之罪名 你被痛打了一頓 , 並且被送進了監獄






to 卡斯特


因為攻擊領主 , 並且襲擊警衛 , 你以殺人未遂 及 防礙公務 之罪名 , 你被痛扁了一頓並且送進了監獄




''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


好啦...正好有別張圖 , 瞬便接一下


  恩, 雖然沒有說明 , 不過我畫的是拜占庭(東正教)的城邑

  龍頭火統是希臘火發射器 , 當時屬一數二的OP武器

而地上那些木楔則是用來反騎兵的 , 雖然理論上不會有騎兵無腦到去撞那個東西 , 可是能防礙別人的速度 , 城門上的弓箭手就有靶子可以瞄準了

----------


## 月光銀牙

6.只是路過

   我真的只是路過....

   上面兩位的結局似乎很慘....(抖抖

----------


## 夜落白櫻

6.只是路過
3.借宿

我只是顆路過這裡的白色馬卡龍~~>w<(遭毆飛

所以我可以借宿的地方就是~~士兵的晚餐盤裡~XDDDDD

----------


## Norya.Polaris

先路過然後想說看起來滿酷的(???然後進晃晃(???(不XDDDD
然後又意外打聽到有獸/人來這裡亂然後被關起來的消息(????
結果一聽感覺很熟悉，自己趁夜摸黑闖入監獄探查結果是卡斯特和蘭陵柳(????
展開搶救計畫WWWW((踹飛XDDDDD

話說火蜥蜴好強WWWW(<<畫不出陰影的W

----------


## 狼王白牙

555的設定畫得好細膩啊。解說也很詳細。
第一次在這裡看到作品中還有這種小遊戲的繪圖，哈哈
來玩一下好了！

這個中世紀的小城，看起來正準備迎接一場戰鬥，
光是城中貧富差距頗大的居民就已經夠領主頭疼了吧。
加上這個戰鬥配置看來，領主的心意已絕，與領主會面恐怕改變不了太多。

只是路過吧，其他的歷史交給這座城自己寫下，希望不是用血寫成的歷史。
因為不願意看到龍或是馬的死傷，轉頭離開恐怕是一個可能的選擇，
哪怕在半途又遇到盜匪 (希望不是所有結局都是壞的 XD

----------


## 龍羅炎

我....選擇1 = =

我不想跟最上面的那兩隻獸一樣的下場 = =

----------


## 斯冰菊

本狼會選擇4，和領主會面並建議他開放宗教自由、與龍族和談。

其實本狼比較想去當時伊斯蘭世界或是美洲原住民的國度，像是阿拔斯(阿拉伯半島)、奧瑪雅(歐洲伊比利半島)、法提瑪(北非)、瑪雅、阿茲提克和印加(版圖從南美洲秘魯延伸到智利中部)等國家；感覺本狼在這些國家會自在許多呢！！！ :wuffer_laugh:

----------


## 艾力斯

1.進城上街道轉轉

(等等 怎麼很像騎士與砍殺)

----------


## 神威白霜

6.只是路過.....

((真的沒有任何興趣和好奇....
進去也只是閒晃吧....

----------


## 火蜥蜴-555

ＯＭＧ～～我沒辦法一次顧兩個這種文哪～～～

好吧，其實所有選擇都是能有劇情的，但是我光是搞鱗目那邊就沒時間支援這裡了阿～～　＠口＠


看這些回復我是有決定下一張圖的發展啦......可是我畫不出來阿....我需要時間

----------


## 火蜥蜴-555

拖了很久 , 不過有一段空出來的時間可以讓我畫這個了~ 



''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''分隔線'''''''''''''''''''''

你們因為同樣的道路碰在一起 , 暫時聚在城郊外 , 從遠處來看 , 近乎連綿無盡的城牆顯露城市的宏偉 , 一整條車隊緩緩的沿著道路行進 , 一輛輛的接受警衛盤查


四周是為了城防而開闢的空地 , 幾乎甚麼都沒有 , 


1.你們必須決定誰來帶頭繼續接下去的行動


2.決定了領袖之後 , 附近有些同伴願意加入你的行列  , 是否決定收編他們  [是/否]

''能加入的同伴'':空之白狼,白牙 , 白霜  , (被警衛趕回來的)斯冰菊

(目前掌主角權的是月光銀牙)


3.行動

1.再一次嘗試進城

2.去扁警衛

3.在這裡休息一會兒(直接讓時光流逝一段時間)

4.離開(隨機到任何地方)

5.向警衛要求贖回囚犯





補充:卡斯特.房兔.Norya.Polaris.在監獄裡

龍羅炎.艾力斯 混進城市裡面



'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''

最後算了算 , 選擇路過的高票當選

於是走路過的選項 , 其他 , 抱歉啦 , 鏡頭無法追蹤


然後 , 因為做出決定的只能有一個玩家 , 然後我原本是用誰最先回復的誰就有優先遊玩權

姆...這樣可能有點強迫性質 , 可是太多分歧決定 , 我很難推動故事

目前''路過''這條路 , 是月光銀牙有故事優先選擇權 , 你有優先決定行動的能力 , 你也可以轉讓主角這個位置    (私心希望白....

----------


## 路恩。希格雷因

我來湊獸數了~(?

第一個分歧點：
1.進城上街道轉轉

城內好像發生了什麼大事，我決定變化成人類的樣子，披上漆黑的連帽斗篷進去閒晃，
順便探聽目前的局勢，有機率涉入事件(??

----------


## 狼王白牙

原作者說，可以接管行動權，那麼，城郊的幾位，既然這城戒備這麼森嚴，那麼硬闖也不是辦法，我們到處看看能不能找到其它門路或支援吧。

4. 隨機到任何地方。探探路，尋尋寶。

----------


## 卡斯特

快來救我呀!(誤
那我也來演一下好了:3

牢房裡的窗戶看起來可以讓一匹狼通過(本狼身長120公分，身高90)，而手銬在變成狼後應該可以掙脫開，趁警衛交替時叼著手銬溜出去(等等這裡是幾樓?!)，總之想辦法出去後在裝成來探望囚犯的親屬進去監獄看諾雅和房兔(那時監獄應該會因為我的失蹤而大亂)，在乘機偷了監獄的鑰匙將諾雅和房兔救出，最後在趁混亂時離開監獄，剛好在半路遇到路恩。希格雷因，於是一起亂晃~

----------


## 神威白霜

由於想再觀察一下
白霜已經成為跟蹤狂.....((喂

由於還是滿腹的不安
所以躲在暗處跟蹤狼王白牙他們
不料遇到其他的強敵
所以白霜還是拔劍廝殺了
默默的幫狼王他們開路....
(但是其他人不知道是白霜下手的  因為白霜是完全蒙面行動)

----------


## 斯冰菊

本狼被警衛趕出來了！！！可惡的人類！！！

既然如此，結合本狼歷史專長與凍屬性魔法：讓欽察汗國的蒙古人類(根據蒙古神話，該族的先祖由慘白鹿和蒼狼繁殖生下，狼在蒙古心中地位極高。)接收到本狼的歷史呼喚攻擊拜占庭並釋放被囚禁之友獸群，並設法讓從拔都薩萊(汗國首都)到莫斯科(位於中羅剎省)的廣袤地區變得極冷；蒙古攻下該城後，依約釋放三隻友獸，拜占庭在三個月之後亡國，東正教與斯拉夫瓦解，世界歷史重寫。

忽視以上本狼的妄想，本狼選擇4：先離開，到附近有清真寺的鄂圖曼小鎮晃一晃。(假設該城在兩帝國邊境。)

【維基之欽察汗國】：http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E9%87%...B1%97%E5%9C%8B

----------


## 火蜥蜴-555

壓呼~很可惜這不是寫故事接龍.

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''

　　你帶領著同伴到達了一座村莊，賽倫村看起來很不起眼。田地和畜牧場都是一片繁忙的景象，村民們按照時節忙著幹活。不管是人還是牲口，看上去都十分健壯。
　　但還是有一部分的田地被拋棄了，還有一部份的圍牆看起來急需修理。看來這個村子的人手還不是很寬裕。
　　你和你的同伴進入村莊時讓一些牧羊人感到緊張起來。
　　依據標示，你知道這個村莊屬於拜占庭帝國管轄。當地居民若有所思的注意著你們。




你決定：

一.和村長會面，了解一些事情(詢問情報)

二.和村民購買給養   (補充糧食)

三.徵募志願兵

四.做一些帶有敵意的事情   細分>　１.偷一些羊　　2.掠劫這個村子   

五.離開   (隨機去別的地方轉轉)


你隊伍短時間內還有足夠的糧食 . 你的隊伍有少量的金錢.





''''''''''''''''''''

拍謝啦 , 一次只容許一位玩家 , 不然會嚴重混亂 , 目前由白牙掌鏡 , 理論上是交給一個持續穩定的玩家會是最好的狀況

其他獸就會被分到NPC的位置囉~也就是無法進行任何重要影響

當然 , 像上面的希格 , 還有其他還在城市裡面的 , 通通都還會存在 , 也有機會加入隊伍

----------


## 狼王白牙

賽倫村看起來越畫越漂亮了 : 3 說不定 555 可以講出整個東、西羅馬的歷史也說不定。包括民間及城鎮甚至宮廷。

對於狼群來說，看到肥羊真是流口水，只是牧民們看到我們不是十分驚訝。對於警備森嚴的城市，這裡具有違和的寧靜。

那麼，食物跟飲水還夠的話，跟村長尋問一下情報吧。 (狼群聚集在村長家門口等待著。)

----------


## 月光銀牙

:jcdragon-shock-ebby:   我不是合當領袖阿

    (交給狼王)

    好期待下一步是如何 :jcdragon-tail-faster:

----------


## 路恩。希格雷因

(突然跳出~

所以我現在還在城市裡嘛OwO

附帶說明，因為我是以人類的姿態出現，如果有翻譯的需要可以來找我~(有必要嗎??

但鬥場面則會變成普通的紅眼黑狼

----------


## 火蜥蜴-555

你的要求送了上去 , 一陣子後 , 你被允許根村長談話




複選

1.這裡是哪裡?

2.這個地方的政治情勢怎麼樣?

3.這附近會有甚麼要注意的危險嗎?

4.你們這裡有甚麼需要幫忙的活嗎?

5.這附近有沒有打算出外冒險的小夥子?(徵兵)


or


6.算了 , 離開 , 再去東摸摸西摸摸




''''''''''''''''''''''

只是今天不想打內容而已, 剛考完期中考 =w=  


to 白牙

東羅馬還在 , 西羅馬則成了教皇呼風喚雨的天下~


to 路恩。希格雷因  

不一定喔 ,為了讓加入難度降低 ,  也有可能會在其他地方 , 譬如狼人的村莊 , 或者....嗯哼 , 其他地方

因為現在攝影機不再城市裡面 , 能加入的角色也不會被固定在裡面 , 像是房兔和卡斯特 , 離開城市範圍之後 , 他們的位置就不一定在那裏了

----------


## 狼王白牙

這個遊戲可是每張圖都帶有愛的遊戲，可不能夠隨便選一個決定。

我的下一個選擇是使用消去法及可能的選項。

由於已經想要會見村長，選項6 消去，不能沒談話就離開了。(除非村長看到狼自己嚇跑)

選項 1 這裡是哪裡?  好問題，不過這個問題在一開始的大城鎮問就好。

選項 2 政治局勢怎麼樣。。。。該不會問到諸葛臥龍吧，可以提出三分天下之計，白牙不是劉備所以選項2消去。

選項 3 有甚麼要注意的危險嗎? 如果有危險的話村民怎麼看起來毫無防備陌生來客，選項3消去。

選項 5 有沒有要外出冒險的小夥子，不知道目前有甚麼地方好冒險，選項4消去。

*食物跟飲水需要補充了，下一步是選項 4，這裡需要幫忙嗎?*

----------


## 房兔·蘭陵柳

不知何時起，一直被拘禁在獄中的房兔用幻術模擬基督顯聖，騙過獄卒，得以逃出生天
“啊，是耶穌大人！小的們有眼無珠居然把吾主給扣在牢房裡簡直自覺罪不可赦……”
好吧在離開監獄前我得先把他們給抹除記憶要不然我就真成耶穌在世了，“瞬發催眠術！”
房兔重獲自由來到城裡的道路上，不過接下來不曉得該怎麼辦了，“唔，沒有同伴啊”
於是乎只有暫時呆在城中大教堂的圖書館（如果有的話）裡面查閱一下如何在拜占庭行走的資料了
但願其他獸們能找到我

----------


## 斯冰菊

既然只能在村子裡活動，本狼就來施展長才吧！！！ :wuffer_laugh: 

首先，將狼型(根據555的圖)轉變成狼人型。其次，隨機找上一名看起來有一點學問的村民。再來，向此村民「料中」過去該地的歷史，該村民有99.9999%機率驚嘆於本狼第一次造訪與身為狼卻知道這麼多信服不已！！！

最後最重要的就是問他想不想瞭解未來，當他正面回應之後，隨即講述該地未來的歷史，一直到現在103年(2014)；然後，再收相對應的費用(最好是收索利都斯，拜占庭帝國的官方金幣。)，由於本狼嗥的歷史近千年，所以收費自然高昂。倘若這樣收取的錢還不夠，本狼將於555畫出下一張圖之後再發表個狼下一步行動。

【維基大嗥拜占庭】：http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E6%8B%...B8%9D%E5%9B%BD

----------


## 火蜥蜴-555

雖然是一片好意，不過村長表示帶著你和你的狼群離他們越遠越好，基於禮貌他們並沒有一開始就拿出武器

不過以畜牧為主的村民們來說，他們並不能忍受有狼群離他們的羊太近。

　　吃了閉門羹，你回到了村郊，觀察四周，想想看下一步該去哪。

　　現在沒有任何重要的委託，無事一身輕。不過目前也還沒機會幹甚麼大事，這個大陸上也沒人知道你是誰，代表你幾乎不可能遇刺，也不會在任何地方被認出來，意味著你可以自由出入所有陣營。

　　有個很龐大的軍隊緩緩的穿越村郊，由旗織分辨，你知道這些是東羅馬帝國的軍隊。不曉得他們要去哪裡。
跟著他們也許會發現一些有趣的事？

　　更遠一點的地方，你注意到山脈裡有些巨龍在躁動，至少你知道一般巨龍都會有相當的領域性，而不會如此密集的同時升空飛行。

　　空氣中都是羊的味道，聞起來相當美味。





該是進行下一步了，你決定？


１.仔細想想, 這村子根本是種族歧視 , 天黑之後來給他們一點顏色瞧瞧. (做帶有敵意的事情

2.偷偷槓幾隻羊 , 反正不會有人發現 . (一樣帶有敵意的事情

3.這些人類軍隊要搞甚麼鬼? 跟去看看?

4.巨龍不知道在鬧甚麼, 好像很有趣, 去拜訪看看?


'''''''''
斯冰菊<..... 0A0

房兔·蘭陵柳<...  0口0

狼王白牙< 因為種族是狼 , 以目前的成員來看, 野外求生也能過得很好 0.0

----------


## 狼王白牙

太高興了，劇情有接續，辛苦 555 帶來這麼好玩的主題 ：3

大夥懶洋洋的或坐或臥在村子外的小丘上，雖然空氣中傳來莊稼跟羊群的香味，對於狼的胃口來說，實在是垂涎欲滴。不過想起過往與人類爭奪地盤或食物血的教訓，決定離這村子遠一點。何況目前的隊伍看起來不像是一聲嚎叫就能夠激發戰鬥野性的餓狼群。。。

在小丘上打滾休息片刻，注意到了遠方龍群不尋常的集結，以狼的直覺，這比起人類軍隊的移動更不尋常，肚子問題就在路上捕捉點小動物解決吧。

前往拜訪龍群騷動之處。

555 的田園插畫好漂亮啊，也許太逼真了，看到上幅村長與狼，產生了可以與畜牧農家互相共享好處的錯覺 XD  嗷，大家起身嘍 :wuffer_howl:   繼續躺的就從你們身上滾過去 ：3

----------


## 上將狼

> 你來到了正在戒嚴的城市 ,  並且知道這里屬於拜占庭管轄的區域 , 城鎮看起來有點經濟蕭條 , 但依然有許多富有的居民停留在此 , 同時也能瞧見城內有許多的難民在此落腳 , 期望當地領主的援助
> 
> 城外許多旅店及民居都已經廢棄 , 並且城牆多了比平時數倍以上的守軍
> 門樓上架著一挺屠龍叉 , 正門前也架設許多馬拒
> 
> 
> 你打算做甚麼?
> 
> 1.進城上街道轉轉
> ...



我選1


圖畫得真好,不過沒有弩手

----------


## 火蜥蜴-555

上將狼 < 人家崇尚傳統 , 拒絕配發異教徒使用的邪惡十字弓 (誤

　　

’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’



　　你帶著你的隊伍繼續前進，繞過川流不息的主要道路直線前進，對你來說走在野地比硬梆梆的石板路更為自在。

　　路途比看起來更不易前進，你們穿過一層又一層大量的芒草林，雖然視線很糟不過由叫聲和氣味判斷，你知道你的同伴仍然在附近。
有其中一條龍注意到你們，不過也僅止於在上方盤旋監視，似乎沒有其他打算。


　　這個平原堆了許多大型垃圾，你不知道這些東西堆在這裡幹甚麼，由氣味來判斷這些東西放在這裡有相當長的時間，以木材製品來說，這些東西也保存的太好了。無論如何，這些東西有點擋路，不過爬上去倒是能得到不錯的視野。

　　前方不遠處，只要在幾個小時的路程就能在天黑前到達山區找個安全的地方休息。

選項:

１: 繼續

'''''''''''''''''''''''

如果是魔法生物或者有法師系的角色在這裡就會有不太一樣的狀況。　=w=

路途遙遠，還沒有其他路線能選擇。

----------


## 狼王白牙

走在無人煙的荒野之地，比起在城鎮中快活了許多，希望夥伴們也這麼想。。

疑？路上堆滿了不自然的物品，嗅嗅氣味，還很新，磨磨爪子，蹭蹭身體，留下狼專有的體味表示來過這條路了。

看夥伴試著使用這些物品，對著這堆物品敲敲打打，或想辦法爬上去瞭望周遭環境，實在好有趣喔。：3

只有一種選擇了，在天黑前找到休憩的地方，然後繼續前往目的地。

雖然旅行很累，但是作畫的555更累的樣子，心想能不能從這個世界叼一些土產給他。：3

----------


## 火蜥蜴-555

經過容易迷失方向的茅草原，你們踏上道路進入險峻的山脈－因為這個地方就只有一條路，沿路向上，右側是山脈左側是峽谷

山谷間不時傳來陣陣的爆炸聲，就你所知，這種聲音一是火藥爆炸二是飛龍引爆龍息的聲響。山谷間也一直有陣陣的濃煙，你有點納悶：這裡應該沒有任何戰爭才對。



　　你們總算到達了第一個關口：人止關

　　這裡的確沒有任何戰爭，這裡是個觀光區，200年前日德蘭半島曾經相當流行屠龍運動，為了追求強者的頭銜，瑞典、挪威、波蘭、立陶宛紛紛響應。在諾德王國爆發過很嚴重的全面戰爭，戰爭會讓一個地區人口外流，對龍族也一樣，一些不堪其擾的龍便開始外遷，遷移到小亞細亞的其中一小部分龍群。
　　分崩離析中的東羅馬極需任何盟友，便毫不猶豫的簽下互不侵犯條約，並把所有屠龍者擋在國境之外。

　　許多東羅馬人會來這裡一撇巨龍的風采，遠道而來賞龍，商人嗅到金錢的味道，進而在這裡設立驛站與旅店，對東羅馬商人來說，這裡是稀有工藝品的來源之一。雙方互相交流文化與技術，久而久之這裡也開墾建設了一些村莊，不過地勢偏遠，人口一直多不起來。

　　曾經告誡人們禁止進入的關口如今卻成為觀光區的第一站。



　　當地人告訴你這裡正在爆發狂犬病，已經持續了一段時間。

　　他們告訴你這種病毒會經由唾液或血液傳染，俗稱瘋狗症，是一種人畜共通傳染病，也就是除了蟲和植物以外其他生物通通都可以被傳染
　　它會導致動物的急性腦炎和周圍神經炎症，發病後死亡率高達百分之百。通常的死亡原因都是由於中樞神經（腦-脊髓）被病毒破壞，最終死於自主神經系統受損導致的臟器衰竭、呼吸衰竭。

　　這病毒會逐漸破壞患者腦細胞，感染後初期１～３天會有頭痛幻覺爆躁易怒等症狀，約第３～４天以後開始發狂，沒由來的隨便攻擊任何活物

持續３～５天不等，種族和個體不同都時間上會有些微的差異，最後患者會癱瘓並死於全身器官衰竭。

　　病毒還會在屍體上存活很長一段時間。推測是因為如此才造成了當初有巨龍染上症狀。一系列的災難就如此展開，因為患者並不會像殭屍那樣明顯遲緩，而是依然保有強大的活動力。雖然染病發狂的巨龍沒辦法再做出飛行或者噴吐龍焰等精密動作，不過依然是條巨龍。加上還有潛伏期，以至病原體散的到處都是。主要感染範圍涵蓋亞龍人、飛龍、和拜占庭人。

　　就變成你現在看到的情況。村莊濃煙裊裊，難民不斷撤離。


　　現在民團和一些巨龍正在協助撤村，頻繁的噴吐龍焰，爆炸聲就是從那些龍的口中驅趕發狂患者時炸響的。你聽說魔法崩潰之後，龍焰已經沒辦法像傳說故事那樣無限吐，可知牠們已經豁出去了。

　　遠遠的似乎還能看到一些武裝民兵也和巨龍在一起護送村民搭流籠撤村。

　　因為這裡的所有野生動物都有染病之慮，所以目前只進口從拜占庭境內運來的食物。有醫院騎士團的人在發放免費的食物，你稍微有點好奇為啥這組織會在這裡，不過免費的，人家的好心就接受吧。

’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’
因為沒有任何店家營業，只能帶團隊隨地找個地方休息



這裡真是一團亂，休息過後，你思考下一步：

１.這裡應該有村長或者里長之類的,去問問有沒有任務.

２.難得來了,沿著觀光路線去給他走一圈瞧瞧.

3.來搜一搜撤離的房屋, 裡面一定會有些驚喜.

4.其他 (如果還有想法的話







※文中的狂犬病並不等於現實中的狂犬病

----------


## 路恩。希格雷因

看來要觸發一個大事件了，期待後續發展OwO(茶
是說目前這裡的龍族和人類好像算是和平相處?




> 如果是魔法生物或者有法師系的角色在這裡就會有不太一樣的狀況。　=w=
> 
> 路途遙遠，還沒有其他路線能選擇。


咱可以變身成獸人和純人類，也會用雷電和風的攻擊，算魔法系角色嘛OwO?

----------


## 卡斯特

我猜我現在應該還在牢房吧www(???

人止關的疫情似乎很嚴重，還需要動用到軍隊0A0
希望各位能夠平安通過這裡:3

是說這好像是地球的地理環境?感覺名字好熟悉(?

----------


## 火蜥蜴-555

路恩。希格雷因 <  我好像還沒把你放進去.... 0w0 

因為到目前為止都還沒再次遇到招募事件

種族設定我都是以.... 恩 , 頭像放哪種型態我就用哪種型態 , 而且進場後就不能變身惹


能和平共處是因為龍到達這邊的時候很弱東羅馬也很虛弱 , 沒力氣發動戰爭 , 而且羅馬本來就是收編各種不同種族組成的國家

他們打敗敵人後傾向和談並且結盟 , 而不是趕盡殺絕 , 至少大部分都沒有.

這個地區的龍族不代表所有龍族拜占庭人也不代表所有人類的態度



卡斯特 < 卡茲在''畫面外''  ovo 


只要有任何招募事件就很有可能進場 


疫情壓...狂犬病是一種很恐怖的東西 , 記得以前台東大鬧狂犬病的時候 ,行人寥寥無幾 路上只剩下汽車在跑 , 神奇鬼城畫面

就很想畫一下這個題材

地裡環境是地球喲!  0v0

這樣就不用去想一個虛構的大陸, 地理環境也很容易找資料 , 該有的國家都會有 , 也會有一些史實上不存在的國家

   不過城市多半是用舊的名子, 估狗不太好找

----------


## 狼王白牙

200年的歲月啊，對於普通人來說是很難以想像的，根據時代背景，相當於一個人3到4代的壽命，對於一隻狼來說，這是根本無法理解的時間單位。

得知這裡正在流行一種大概10次月亮升起後就一定會死亡的病，加上空氣中傳來一陣陣奇怪的焦味，以及刺鼻的味道，根據動物的直覺，這是一個不妙的地方，如果久留下去或許自己跟隊伍性命也不保。

至於觀光區或者蔓延中的恐慌，那可不關咱們的事，如果有好心的團體在分發食物，就隨意的補充一下，*跟著那些遷離的巨龍看看牠們準備遷移到哪 (選項4: 其他)* 吧。

在這裡，結識了幾隻溫馴的龍，姑且一面走，一面跟龍聊著人止關過去的故事。咕嚕，嗷嗷 ~

----------

